# The glaucoma drug that makes lashes grow longer/thicker/darker??



## MACLovin (Oct 27, 2008)

Um, gimme? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			












 Quote:

  A drug that combats a debilitating eye disease could see mascara consigned to the dustbin after tests found it also doubles eyelash growth. 

So convincing are the side-effects of Glaucoma treatment Lumigan that its maker plans to apply for a cosmetic licence in the U.S. 

It means sales in Britain could start as early as next year - allowing Allergan to compete for a share of the £2billion spent on mascara each year worldwide. 

Interest in the cosmetic potential of Lumigan was sparked by the observation that the lashes of many patients being treated for glaucoma grew more quickly than expected. 

The effect was most obvious in those being treated in one eye, with the lashes becoming noticeably thicker, longer and darker. 

In a trial at Miami University, the drug, also known as bimatoprost, was mixed with a gel. Those taking part were given two gels, one containing bimatoprost and the other a dummy drug, and told to regularly apply one to each eye.

The eyelashes treated with bimatoprost grew around 2mm in six weeks - twice as quickly as those coated with the dummy solution.  
 
source: The eye disease drug that gives you longer lashes | Mail Online













 I WANT!

If this is true.. oh mah goodness, this will be wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













_**I mean... if I take this stuff in addition to the um, other kind of 'treatment' for glaucoma I employ *cough,cough*  ...my eyes should be in good shape, right? lol  _







.


----------



## suggrr (Oct 28, 2008)

My grandmother uses glaucoma eye drops, and her lashes are indeed long, thick and healthy.  However, I'd personally be extremely cautious about using a drug meant for a condition I didn't have.  Jan Marini's original product, Age Intervention Eyelash, was pulled from the market last year.  It had the potential to cause loss of vision among other side effects.  It contained bimatoprost, the drug mentioned in your quote below.  Here are some links that might be of interest on this topic:

The FDA press release on the seizing of Age Intervention Eyelash stock
Some information on how Jan's old product worked & side effects
Two posts on Jan Marini from the Beauty Brains (the comments are also worth reading): here and here
A short article on Allergan and Jan Marini

Bottom line: do your homework.  Read up on possible side effects and be willing to accept them if they happen.  I don't always believe in health over beauty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but when it comes to my eyes and my eyesight, I don't mess around.


----------



## MACLovin (Oct 28, 2008)

^Yeah, definitely.. that was one of my first thoughts - what could the side effects be? They obviously don't have any long-term studies on it so you can't be 100% sure its safe, but it would be wonderful if it was effective AND safe..


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 28, 2008)

Hummm...Interesting...My father has had glaucoma for about 20 years now...and he has 3 different rx drops he puts in his eyes everyday...He has hardly any lashes..None...
I personally would never put anything in or near my eye that could have adverse side effects like..loss of vision/blindness...
The trade-off is not worth it to me. 
I would be interested in the long term studies done on this product regarding possible adverse side effects. Long lashes are great...But long lashes minus vision loss is not so great. Just IMO


----------



## honeyjr (Nov 3, 2008)

I have these drops (different brand name though) as I'm being treated for glaucoma. It does work. My lashes are longer and healthier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't experienced any side effects, but that's just me. Even my mom noticed the difference in my lashes.


----------



## MACLovin (Nov 3, 2008)

^Thats awesome, honeyjr! I hope it is actually helping with the Glaucoma as well.. Glad to hear you are reaping the positive side effects and not any bad ones!


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honeyjr* 

 
_I have these drops (different brand name though) as I'm being treated for glaucoma. It does work. My lashes are longer and healthier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I haven't experienced any side effects, but that's just me. Even my mom noticed the difference in my lashes._

 

That is so great!!! especially when you can take a drug that you need and it also has positive side effects!!


----------



## pharmchick60 (Jan 17, 2009)

I work in a pharmacy, and we do carry eye drops (Xalatan), that can make your eyelashes grow longer and thicker.  It is a prescription medication, and I wouldn't use it except for what it is prescribed for.  Not only do your lashes grow, but your eyes become darker over a period of time.  Xalatan drops are used to help relieve the pressure in your eye, and if used too much or unneccesarily can lower the pressure in your eye TOO much.  What good are cute lashes if your eyes don't work properly?!?  This medication can also be harmful to your unborn baby if you're pregnant, and I'm not sure if it's passed through breastmilk of nursing mothers.  Just beware of the side affects of any medication that you take.

(Whenever I wear falsies to work I like to say I've been dipping in the Xalatan drops!!!)  But, for real, not safe, and not a good idea.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 17, 2009)

Pharmchick, I agree. My husband is a pharmacist and also mentions the concerns you had.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 17, 2009)

Yikes.. I didn't know the side effects were that bad. Seems like every drug of some sort has a side effect that's worse than the condition it's supposedly treating.. go figure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I kind of had a feeling it was too good to be true, but it sure would be nice to have a safe product that could do what this one does..  hmm.


----------

